# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  قصيدة الأمير الصنعاني في مجدد التوحيد محمد بن عبد الوهاب النجدي

## علي الفقيه

*قصيدة الشيخ العلامة محمد بن**إسماعيل الأمير الكحلاني ثم الصنعاني مؤلف سبل السلام ، لما بلغه دعوة الشيخ محمد**بن عبد الوهاب رحمه الله وثورته على البدع والخرافات . وقيامه بالدين الصحيح ،**والسنة المطهرة ، وإرشاد الناس إلى أن يتمسكوا بالوحيين – وإليكم اخواني بعض**القصيدة** :*  
*سلامــي على**نجد ومن حـل في نجـــد**
**وإن كـان تسليـمي على البـعد لا**يجــد* 
*وقد صدرت من سفـح صنعا سقى**الحــيا**
**ربـاهـا وحـياهـا بقـهـقهة**الرعــد* 
*سرت أسير بـنـشد الـريح أن**ســـرت**
**ألا يـا صـبـا نجـد متى هجت** من نجــد* 
*قفـي واسـألي عن عـالم حـل* *سوحـهـا**
**بـه يهتدي مـن ضـل عن** منهـج الرشـد* 
*محـمـد الهــادي لـسنـة* *أحمــــد**
**فـيا حـبـذا الهادي ويـا**حـبذا المهـدي* 
*لـقـد أنكرت كـل الطـوائف* *قـولــه**
**بـلا صـدر في الحــق**مـنـهم ولا ورد* 
*ومـا كـان قــول بالقـبـول* *مقـابـل**
**ومـا كـل قـول واجـب الـرد** والطـرد* 
*سـوى مـتـا أتى عـن ربنـا**ورسولــه**
**فـذلـك قول جـل ، يـا ذا**،عن الــرد* 
*وأمـا أقـاويـل الـــــرجـال** فإنــهــا**
**تــدور على قـدر الأدلـة* *في الـنـقـد* 
*وقـد جـاءت الأخـبــار عـنـه* *بـأنـه**
**يـعيـد لـنـا الشرع الشريف** بما يـبـدي* 
*ويـنشر جـهـراً مـا طوى كل**جـاهـل**
**ومبـتـدع مـنـه ،فـوافـق ما**عـنـدي* 
*ويـعـمر أركـان الشريعـة* *هـادمـــاً**
**مشاهـد ضـل الناس فـيها** عـن الـرشـد* 
*أعـادوا بـهـا معـنى سـواع* *ومـثلــه**
**يـغـوث وود ، بـئـس ذلـك* *مــن ود* 
*وقـد هتـفوا عـنـد الشدائد** باسمـهــا**
**كـمـا يـهتـف المضطر* *بالصمـد الفـرد* 
*وكم عقروا في سوحها من* *عقيرة**
**أهـلـت لـغـير الله جـهـراً**على عمـد* 
*وكم طائف حول**القبــــــــورم  قبل**
**ومسـتـلم**الأركـان منـهـن بـاليــد* 
*لـقد سرني مـا جـاءني مـن* *طريـقــة**
**وكـنت أرى هـذي الطـريقة** لي وحـدي* 
*يصـب علـيـه صـوت ذم**وغـيـبــة**
**ويجـفـوه مـن قـد كـان** يهواه عن بعـد* 
*ويـعـزي إلـيـه كـل ما لا** قــولــه**
**لتنـقيـصـه عـنـد**التهـامي والنـجدي* 
*فـيرميه أهـل الرفض بـالنـصب** فـريـة**
**ويـرمـيه أهـل النصب** بـالرفض والجحـد* 
*ولـيـس لــه ذنب سوى إنـه* *أتـــى**
**يـتحكيم قـول الله في الحـل** والـعـقـد* 
*ويـتـبـع أقـوال الـنـبي**محـمـــد**
**وهـل غـيره بالله في**الشرع مـن يـهـدي* 
*لئـن عـده الجهـال ذنـبـاً** فـحبــذا**
**بـه حـبـذا يـوم انفـرادي** في لحــدي* 
*سلامـي على أهــل الحــديث** فإننــي**
**نـشـأت على حب الأحاديث من* *مهـدي* 
*هُـمُ بـذلوا في حـفـظ سنـة* *أحمـــد**
**وتـنـقيـحها من جهدهم** غـاية الجـهـد* 
*المصدر كتاب : الشيخ محمد بن**عبد الوهاب عقيدته السلفية ودعوته الإصلاحية وثناء العلماء عليه*   نقلها علي الفقيه

----------


## جذيل

للذين يقولون ان الصنعاني تراجع عن قصيدته 
يقال لهم الصنعاني نفسه استشهد بها في كتابه تطهير الاعتقاد 
وقد ذكر محققه ناصر بن وارد الذبياني انه اطلع على نسخة من كتاب التطهير 
كتبت قبل وفاة الصنعاني بسنتين تقريبا

----------


## علي الفقيه

جزاك الله خيراً وبارك الله فيك أخي جذيل، وفي مواضيعك النفيسة السديدة المؤيدة بالأدلة والنقولات القوية ونفع بك الإسلام والمسلمين.
وهذا فائدة استفدناها منك يا أخي الله يطول في عمرك ويصلح عملك.
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله

----------


## جمال الشامي

*قال السيد العلامة محمد بن إسماعيل الأمير :
**رجعت عن النظم الذي قلت في النجدي *** فقد صـح لي عنه خـلاف الذي عنـدي
ظننت به خيـراً وقلت عسـى عسـى *** نجــد ناصحــاً يهدي الأنام ويستهدي
فقـد خـاب فيه الظن لا خاب نصحنـا *** وما كــل ظــن للحقــائق لي مهدي
وقـد جـاءنا من أرضـه الشيخ مربد *** فحقـق مـن أحـواله كــل مـا يبـدي
وقـد جاءني مـن تأليفـه برســائل *** يكفــر أهـــل الأرض علــى عمـد
ولفــق في تكفيــرهم كل حجـــة *** تراهـا كبيـت العنكبــوت لـذي النقـد
تجـاري علـى إجـراء دماء كل مسلم *** مُصَـلٍّ مُـزَكٍّ لا يحــول عن العهــد
وقـد جـاءنا عـن ربنــا في براءة *** براءتهــم عن كـل كفــر وعـن جحـد
وإخواننا سمـاهم اللّه فاستمـــــع *** لقـول الإِلـه الواحــد الصمــد الفـرد
وقـد قـال خيـر المرسلين نهيت عن *** فمــا باله لــم ينتـه الرجـل النجـدي
وقال لهـم لا مـا أقامـوا الصلاة في *** أناس أتـوا كـل القبائــح عـن قصــد
أبن أبـن لي لِـمْ سفكــت دمـاءهم *** ولمْ ذا نهبـت المــال قصـداً على عمـد
وقــد عصمــوا هذا وهـذا بقول لا *** إله سـوى اللّه المهيـمن ذي المجـــد
وقــال ثـلاث لا يحـل بغيــــرها *** دم المسلـم المعصـوم فـي الحل والعقـد
وقال عَلــيٌّ في الخــوارج إنهــم *** مـن الكفـر فَرُّوا بعـد فعلهـم الْمُـرْدِي
ولم يحفــر الأخــدود في بـاب كندة *** ليحـرقهم فافهمــه إن كنـت تستهـدي
ولكـن لقـوم قـد أتـــوا لعظيمــة *** فقالـوا علـيٌّ ربنـا منتهــى القصــد
وهــذا هو الكفــر الصريح وليس ذا *** برفـض ولا رأى الخـوارج في المهـدي
وقد قلـت في المختـار أجمــع كل من *** حـوى عصـره من تابعـي و ذي الرشد
علـى كفــره هــذا يقيــن لأنــه *** تسمـى نَبياً لا كمـا قلـت في الجعـــد
فـذلك لـم يجمــع علــى قتلـه ولا *** سوى خالد ضَحَّى به وهـو عن قصـــد
وقـد أنكــر الإِجمــاع أحمـد قائلاً *** لمــن يدعيــه قــد كذبـت بلا جحـد
كدعـواك في أن الصحـابة أجمعــوا *** على قتلهـم والسبـي والنهـب والطــرد
لمـن لزكاة المـال قـد كـان مانعـاً *** وذلك مـن جهـل بصــاحبـه يـــردي
فقــد كان أصنـاف العصـاة ثلاثــة *** كمــا قـد رواه المسنـدون ذوي النقـد
وقـد جاهـد الصديـق أصنافـهم ولـم *** يكفـر منهـم غيـر مـن ضـل عن رشد
وهـذا لعمري غيـر ما أنـت فيـه من *** تجـاريك فـي قتـل لمـن كـان فـي نجد
فإنهُـم قـد تابعـوك علـى الهـــدى *** ولـم يجعلـوا للّه فـي الديـن مـن نِـدِّ
وقـد هجـروا ما كـان مـن بِدَعٍ ومِنْ *** عبـادة مـن حـلَّ المقابـر فـي اللحـد
فمـا لك في سفـك الدمـا قـط حجـة *** خَـفِ اللّه واحـذر ما تُسِــرُّ ومـا تُبْدِي
وعامـل عبـاد اللّـه باللطـف وادعهم *** إلى فعـل ما يهــدي إلــى جنـة الخلد
وردَّ عليهــم مــا سلبـت فإنـــه *** حــرام ولا تغتــر بالعـــز و الجــد
ولا بأنـاس حسنــوا لك مــا تـرى *** فمــا همهــم إلا الأثــاث مــع النقد
يريـدون نهـب المسلميـن و أخـذ ما *** بأيديهـمُ مـن غيــر خــوف ولا حـد
فراقـب إله العـرش مـن قبل أن تُرَى *** صريعـاً فلا شـيء يفيــد و لا يجــدي
نعـم واعلمـوا أني أرى كـل بدعــة *** ضــلالاً على مـا قلـت فـي ذلك العقـد
ولا تحسبـوا أني رجعـت عــن الذي *** تضمنـه نظمـي عـن القديـم إلى نجـد
بلـى كـل ما فيـه هو الحـق إنمــا *** تحـريك في سفـك الدمـا ليس من قصدي
و تكفيــر أهــل الأرض لسـت أقوله *** كمـا قتلـه لا عـن دليـل بـه تهــدي
و هـا أنـا أبْرَا مـن فعالك فـي الورى *** فأنـت فـي هـذا مصيب و لا مهـــدي
ودونكهــا منـي نصيحــة مشفــق *** عليـك عسـى تهـدي بهـذا و تستهـدي
و تغلـق أبـواب الغلــو جميعــــه *** و تأتـي الأمـور الصـالحات علـى قصد
وهـذا نظـامي جـاء واللّـه حجـــة *** عليـك فقابـل بالقبـول الـذي أهــدي
نعـم ثـم إن الكفــر قسمـان فاعلموا *** وكـل مـن القسميـن أحكـامـه أبــدي
فكفـر اعتقـاد حكمـه السفـك للدمـا *** وسبـي الـذراري و انتهـاب ذوي الجحد
إلـى أن يقــروا بالشهــادة للــذي *** له الخلـق و الأمـر الإِلـه الــذي يهدي
وأن يشهـدوا أن الرســول محمــداً *** نبـي أتـى بالحـق والنــور والرشــد
و أن يشهــدوا أن المعــاد حقيقــة *** يعيــدهم رب العبـــاد الـذي يبــدي
خـلا من لـه منهــم كتـاب فإنه الـ *** معـاهد والإِيفــاء حتــم لذي العهــد
وكفـر كمـن يأتـي الكبـائر لا سـوى *** وليـس ككفــر بالمعيـــد و بالمبـدي
كتـارك فرض للصــلاة تعمـــــداً *** وتارك حكــم اللّه فــي الحـل و العقد
و مـن صـدق الكهــان أو كـان آتيـاً *** لامــرأة في حشِّهــا غيــر مستهـد
و مـن لأخيـه قـال يا كـافــر فقــد *** بهـا بـاء هـذا أو بهـا بـاء من يبدي
وليـس بهـذا الكفـر يصبـح خـارجـاً *** عـن الديـن فافهـم مـا أقرره عنـدي
وهـذا به جمـع الأحــاديث و الــذي *** أتـى فـي كتـاب اللّه ذي العـز و المجد
بلـى بعـض هـذا الكفـر يخـرج فاعلاً *** لـه إن يكـن للشـرع والديـن كالضـد
كمـن هـو للأصنـام يصبـح سـاجـداً *** و سـابِّ رسـول اللّه فهـو أخـو الجحد
و هـذا الذي فصلتـه الحـق فاتبـــع *** طريـق الهـدى إن كنـت للحق تستجدي
وجــاء مثـل هـذا في النفـاق وغيره *** من الفسـق والكفـر الذي كلـه يُــرْدِي
فإن قلـت قـد كفــرت مـن قال إنـه *** إلـه وأن اللّــه جــل عــن النِّــدِّ
مسمـاه كــل الكائنـــات جميعهــا *** مـن الكلـب والخنـزير والقـرد و الفهد
مـع أنـه صلـى وصـام و جـانب التـ *** وسـع في الدنيــا ومــال إلى الزهـد
فقلـت استمـع منـي الجـواب و لا تكن *** غبيـاً جهـــــولاً للحقائـق كـاللـد
فـإن الـذي عنـه سـألت مجـاهـــر *** بنفـي الإِلـه الواحــد الصمـد الفـرد
ونفــي نبـوءات النبيئيــن كلهـــم *** فمـا أحمـد الهـادي لـدى ذاك بالمهدي
وتصـويب أهـل الشـرك في شركهم فما *** أبو لهــب إلا كحمــزة فـي الجــد
و هارون أخطـا حيـــن لام جماعــة *** عكـوفاً على عجـل يخــور و لا يهدي
فإن لـم يكـن هـذا هـو الكفــر كلـه *** فعقـلك عقـل الطفـل زُمِّـلَ فـي المهد
فقـد كفـر الشيـخ ابن تيميـة و مــن *** سـواه مـن الأعـلام في السهل و النجد
أولئـك إذ قالـوا الوجــود بأســـره *** هـو اللّه لا رب يُمَيِّـزُ عـن عبــــد
وهــذا مقـال الفلاسفــة الألــــى *** إلى النــار مسـراهـم يقينــاً بـلا رد
وألفـي فـي هـذا ابـن سبعين كتبــه *** و تابعـه الجيلـي ويـا بئـس ما يبـدي
و لكـن أرى الطائـي أطولهــم يــداً *** أتـى بفصـوص لا تـزان بهـا الأيـدي
وجـاء منهـم ابن الفارض الشاعر الذي *** أتـى بعظيـم الكفــر في روضة الوردي
أجـاد نظامـاً مثـل مـا جـاد كفــره *** فسبحـان ذي العرش الصبـور على العبد
أنزهــه عـن كـل قـول يقولــــه *** ذوو الكفـر والتعطيـل مـن كل ذي جحد
وأثنــي عليـه وهـو و اللّه بالثنـــا *** حقيـق فقـل ما شئـت في الواحد الفرد
بديـع السمـوات العلـي خالـق المـلا *** ورازقهــم مـن غيـر كــدِّ و لا جهد
بـدا خلقنـا مـن أرضـه ويـردنـــا *** إليهـا ويخرجنــا معيــداً كمـا يبدي
فـريقيــن هـذا فـي جهنـم نــازل *** و ذلـك مـزفوف إلـى جنــة الخلــد
ألا ليــت شعـري أي دار أزورهـــا *** فقـد طـال فكـري في الوعيد وفي الوعد
إذا مـا ذكـرت الذنـب خفـت جهنمـاً *** فقـال الرجـا بـل غيـر هـذا ترى عندي
أليـس رحيمـاً بالعبــاد وغافـــراً *** لمـا ليـس شـركاً قالـه الرب ذو المجد
فقلــت نعــم لكــن أتانـا مقيـداً *** بمـا شــاءه فافهـم وعَضَّ هنـا الأيدي
فهـل أنا ممـن شـاء غفـران ذنبـه *** فيـا حبـذا أم لســت مــن ذلك الـورد
هنـا قطـع الخوف القلوب و أسبل الـ *** دمـوع مـن الأبــرار في ساحـة الخلـد
فأسألـه حسـن الختــــام فإنــه *** إليـه انقـلابي فــي الرحيـل إلى اللحد
ومغفـرة منــه ولطفــاً ورحمــة *** إذا مــا نـزلت القبـر منفـرداً وحـدي
و أرجــوه يعفــو كل ذنـب أتيتـه *** ويغفـر لي مـا كـان فـي الهـزل والجد
و يلحقنــا بالمصطفــى وبآلـه الـ *** كـرام كرامـاً والصحـاب أولـي الرشـد
قصــدت بهـذا النظــم نصح أحبتي *** وأختمـه بالشكـر للّـه و الحمـــــد
وصـل علـى خيــر الأنـام وآلــه *** صــلاة وتسليمـاً يدومــا بـــلا حد
ورَضِّ علـى الأصحـاب أصحاب أحمد *** أولـي الجــد فـي نصر الشريعـة والحد 
*

----------


## فتح البارى

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
قال الشيخ صالح بن عبدالعزيز آل الشيخ -حفظه الله تعالى-
في شريط (الفتوى بين مطابقة الشرع ومسايرة الأهواء) الوجه (ب) =هنا:
"إذا كانت المسألة متعلقة بالعقائد، أو كانت المسألة متعلقة بعالم من أهل العلم في الفتوى في شأنه بأمر من الأمور، فإنه هنا يجب النظر فيما يؤول إليه الأمر من المصالح ودفع المفاسد، لهذا ترى أئمة الدعوة رحمهم الله تعالى من وقت الشيخ عبد اللطيف بن عبد الرحمن بن حسن أحد الأئمة المشهورين إلى وقت الشيخ محمد بن إبراهيم رحمه الله تعالى إذا كان الأمر متعلقا بإمام أو بعالم أو بمن له أثر في السنة فإنهم يتورعون ويبتعدون عن الدخول في ذلك.
مثاله الشيخ الصديق حسن خان القنوجي الهندي المعروف عند علمائنا له شأن ويقدرون كتابه الدين الخالص مع أنه نقد الدعوة في أكثر من كتاب له؛ لكن يغضون النظر عن ذلك ولا يصعدون هذا لأجل الانتفاع بأصل الشيء وهو تحقيق التوحيد ودرء الشرك.
المثال الثاني الإمام محمد بن إسماعيل الصنعاني المعروف -صاحب كتاب سبل السلام غيره- له كتاب تطهير الاعتقاد وله جهود كبيرة في رد الناس للسنة والبعد عن التقليد المذموم والتعصب وعن البدع؛ لكنه زل في بعض المسائل، ومنها ما ينسب إليه في قصيدته المشهورة لما أثنى على الدعوة قيل إنه رجع عن قصيدته تلك بقصيدة أخرى يقول فيها:
رجعت عن القول الذي            قد قلت في النجدي
ويعني به الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب، ويأخذ هذه القصيدة أرباب البدع وهي تنسب له وتنسب أيضا لابنه إبراهيم؛ وينشرونها على أن الصنعاني كان مؤيدا للدعوة لكنه رجع.
والشوكاني رحمه الله تعالى مقامه أيضا معروف، الشوكاني له اجتهاد خاطئ في التوسل، وله اجتهاد خاطئ في الصفات وتفسيره في بعض الآيات فيه تأويل، وله كلام في عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه ليس بجيد، أيضا في معاوية رَضِيَ اللهُ عنْهُ ليس بجيد؛ لكن العلماء لا يذكرون ذلك.
وألف الشيخ سليمان بن سحيمان كتابه تبرئة الشيخين الإمامين يعني بهما الإمام الصنعاني والإمام الشوكاني.
وهذا لماذا فعلوا ذلك؟ لأن الأصل الذي يبني عليه هؤلاء العلماء هو السنة، فهؤلاء ما خالفونا في أصل الاعتقاد، ولا خالفونا في التوحيد ولا خالفونا في نصرة السنة، ولا خالفونا في رد البدع، وإنما اجتهدوا فأخطؤوا في مسائل، والعالم لا يُتبع بزلته كما أنه لا يُتّبع في زلته هذه تترك ويسكت عنها، وينشر الحق وينشر من كلامه ما يؤيد به.
وعلماء السنة لما زلّ ابن خزيمة رحمه الله في مسألة الصورة كما هو معلوم ونفى إثبات الصورة لله جل وعلا رد عليه ابن تيمية رحمه بأكثر من مائة صفحة، ومع ذلك علماء السنة يقولون عن ابن خزيمة إنه إمام الأئمة، ولا يرضون أن أحدا يطعن في ابن خزيمة لأجل أن له كتاب التوحيد الذي ملأه بالدفاع عن توحيد الله رب العالمين وإثبات أنواع الكمالات له جل وعلا بأسمائه ونعوت جلاله جل جلاله وتقدست أسماؤه.
والذهبي رحمه في سير أعلام النبلاء قال: وزلّ ابن خزيمة في هذه المسألة.
فإذن هنا إذا وقع الزلل في مثل هذه المسائل، فما الموقف منها؟ الموقف أنه ينظر إلى موافقته لنا في أصل الدين، موافقته للسنة، نصرته للتوحيد، نشر العلم النافع، ودعوته للهدى، ونحو ذلك من الأصول العامة، وينصح في ذلك وربما رُدّ عليه؛ لكن لا يقدح فيه قدحا يلغيه تماما.
وعلى هذا كان منهج أئمة الدعوة في هذه المسائل كما هو معروف.
وقد حدثني فضيلة الشيخ صالح بن محمد اللحيدان حفظه الله تعالى حينما ذكر قصيدة الصنعاني الأخيرة (رجعتُ عن القول الذي قلت في النجدي) التي يقال إنه رجع فيها، أو أنه كتبها قال: سألت شيخنا الشيخ محمد بن إبراهيم رحمه الله عنها هل هي له أم ليست له؟ قال فقاتل لي الشيخ رحمه الله: الظاهر أنها له. والمشايخ مشايخنا يرجحون أنها له؛ ولكن لا يريدون أن يقال ذلك لأنه نصر السنة ورد البدعة. مع أنه هجم على الدعوة تكلم على هذه القصيدة الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب، الشوكاني له قصيدة أرسلها للإمام سعود ينهاه فيها عن كثير من الأفعال من قتال ومن التوسع في البلاد ونحو ذلك فيه أشياء.
لكن مقامهم محفوظ لكن ما دلوا فيه لا يتابعون عليه وينهى عن متابعته فيه.
فإذن الشريعة جاءت لتحصيل المصالح وتكميلها ودرء المفاسد وتقليلها، وهذه القاعدة المتفق عليها لها أثر كبير؛ بل يجب أن يكون لها أثر كبير في فتوى المفتي وفي استفتاء المستفتي أيضا.
"اهـ.

----------


## علي الفقيه

سؤال للشيخ مقبل رحمه الله عن تراجع الأمير في قصيدته:
السؤال 44@ ذكرت في خطبة الجمعة بعض قصيدة الشيخ محمد بن إسماعيل الأمير في مدح الشيخ محمد بن عبدالوهاب، وقد ذكروا بعدها قصيدة أخرى تبدي تراجعا من الصنعاني -رحمه الله- فما صحة هذه الأخيرة؟
الجواب: الذي يظهر هو صحتها، والمعلق على الديوان يقول: لا تصح لكن الذي يظهر هو صحتها، لكن إخواني في الله ينبغي أن نعلم أنه يقول: ما تراجعت عما أثنيت عليه في شأن التوحيد، تراجعت عما بلغني عنه في شأن القتال وسفك الدماء هذا الذي تراجعت فيه، ثم كلاهما يصيب ويخطئ ويجهل ويعلم، والذي يظهر أنه جاء أناس من نجد فصدقهم محمد ابن إسماعيل -رحمه الله-، والله يقول في كتابه الكريم: ﴿ياأيها الذين ءامنوا إن جاءكم فاسق بنبأ فتبينوا أن تصيبوا قوما بجهالة فتصبحوا على ما فعلتم نادمين﴾

----------


## جذيل

جزاك الله خيرا اخي علي الفقيه 

الاخ جمال الشامي 
ماذا تقول باستشهاد الصنعاني بالقصيدة المثنى بها على النجديين في تطهير الاعتقاد ..؟

----------


## جمال الشامي

> جزاك الله خيرا اخي علي الفقيه 
> 
> الاخ جمال الشامي 
> ماذا تقول باستشهاد الصنعاني بالقصيدة المثنى بها على النجديين في تطهير الاعتقاد ..؟


الأخ جذيل
قال السيد العلامة محمد بن إسماعيل الأمير: ((وفي كل قرية أموات يهتفون بهم وينادونهم ويرجونهم لجلب الخير ودفع الضر)) ثم ذكر هذه الأبيات :
أعادوا بها معنى سواع ومثله ... يغوث وودٌ بئس ذلك من ودِّ
وقد هتفوا عند الشدائد باسمها ... كما يهتف المضطر بالصمد الفرد
وكم عقروا في سوحها من عقيرة ... أُهلت لغير الله جهلا على عمد
وكم طائف حول القبور مقبِّل ... وملتمس الأركان منهن بالأيدي

وذكره لها ليس مدحاً للشيخ محمد بن عبدالوهاب وإنما ذكر ماهو موجود !

----------


## سليمان الخراشي

بارك الله فيكم ..
سبق بحث الموضوع هنا :
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=16786

والصنعاني لم يتراجع عن دعوة التوحيد كما يظن القبوريون وأعداء الدعوة ؛ بدليل قوله :
ولا تحسبـوا أني رجعـت عــن الذي *** تضمنـه نظمـي القديـم إلى نجـد
بلـى كـل ما فيـه هو الحـق إنمــا *** تحـريك في سفـك الدمـا ليس من قصدي
و تكفيــر أهــل الأرض لسـت أقوله *** كمـا قلتَه لا عـن دليـل بـه تهــدي


إنما خالف في مسألة ( التكفير ) و ( القتال ) ؛ بسبب تشويش " مربد " وأمثاله من المناوئين ..
وقد رد الشيخ محمد رحمه الله على هذه الشبهة بقوله :
(ولكنهم يجادلونكم اليوم بشبهة واحدة فاصغوا لجوابها، وذلك أنهم يقولون : كل هذا حق نشهد أنه دين الله ورسوله إلا التكفير والقتال، والعجب ممن يخفى عليه جواب هذا ؟! إذا أقروا أن هذا دين الله ورسوله كيف لا يكفر من أنكره وقتل من أمر به وحبسهم؟ كيف لا يكفر من أمر بحبسهم؟ كيف لا يكفر من جاء إلى أهل الشرك يحثهم على لزوم دينهم وتزيينه لهم ويحثهم على قتل الموحدين وأخذ مالهم؟ كيف لا يكفر وهو يشهد أن الذي يحث عليه أن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم أنكره؟ ونهى عنه وسماه الشرك بالله ، ويشهد أن الذي يبغضه ويبغض أهله ويأمر المشركين بقتلهم هو دين الله ورسوله، واعلموا أن الأدلة على تكفير المسلم الصالح إذا أشرك بالله، أو صار مع المشركين على الموحدين ولو لم يشرك أكثر من أن تحصر من كلام الله وكلام رسوله وكلام أهل العلم كلهم ) ..
وهنا مزيد :
http://www.wahabih.com/7.htm

----------


## سالم اليمان

[quote
والصنعاني لم يتراجع عن دعوة التوحيد كما يظن القبوريون وأعداء الدعوة ؛ بدليل قوله :
ولا تحسبـوا أني رجعـت عــن الذي *** تضمنـه نظمـي القديـم إلى نجـد
بلـى كـل ما فيـه هو الحـق إنمــا *** تحـريك في سفـك الدمـا ليس من قصدي
و تكفيــر أهــل الأرض لسـت أقوله *** كمـا قلتَه لا عـن دليـل بـه تهــدي


إنما خالف في مسألة ( التكفير ) و ( القتال ) ؛ بسبب تشويش " مربد " وأمثاله من المناوئين ..
لافظ فوك !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
هذا ما أردت قوله فالشيخ الصنعاني لم يتراجع عن معتقده ـ كما يدندن حوله عباد القبور ـ بل منهجه واضح منهم إلى إن مات وكتبه شاهدة بذلك . فليخسئ عباد القبور,مروجو الفتن, قاتلهم الله إنى يؤفكون.

----------


## أبو وائل الجزائري

> للذين يقولون ان الصنعاني تراجع عن قصيدته 
> يقال لهم الصنعاني نفسه استشهد بها في كتابه تطهير الاعتقاد 
> وقد ذكر محققه ناصر بن وارد الذبياني انه اطلع على نسخة من كتاب التطهير 
> كتبت قبل وفاة الصنعاني بسنتين تقريبا


الامير الصنعاني-رحمه الله-رجع قطعا عم مدحه أولا للشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب -رحمه الله-وذلك صريح قوله:رجعت عن القول الذي قد قلت في النجدي وأئمة الدعوة النجديين يسلمون بهذا كما في النقل عن الشيخ صالح آل الشيخ, وكون الصنعاني ذكر في :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  تطهير الاعتقاد :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  أبياتا من نظمه الاول الذي يمدحه به لا يستفاد منه أنه رجع الى مدحه ثانيا ,هذا لو كان ذلك يستفاد مما ذكره في التطهير ولا سبيل اليه وذلك لأمور:
1-يمكن ان يكون كتاب التطهير انما الفه قبل رجوعه عن مدح الامام محمد -رحمه الله- .
2-رجوع الامام الصنعاني عن مدح الشيخ محمد لا يعني مخالفته له من كل وجه في ما كان يدعو اليه بل هما يتفقان في كثير من مسائل التوحيد والشرك وهذا صريح قوله :
لقد سرني ما جاءني من طريقة===وكنت ارى هذي الطريقة لي وحدي3-الصنعاني انما ذكر في التطهير ص 30 قوله من النظم الاول في صفة حال العرب قبل البعثة المحمدية :
أعادوا بها معنى سواع ومثله =يغوث وود ليس ذلك من ودي 
ثم الثلاثة الابيات التي بعده كما فب أعلى الصفحة, وهذا لا يعني انه رجع الى مدحه ثانيا بعد رجوعه عن مدحه اولا , وانما يعني -ان شاء الله - ان هذا مما يتفق عليه الامامان من شيوع الشرك ومشابهة الوافعيين فيه من المسلمين لحال اهل الجاهلية .
4-الصنعاني -رحمه الله- انما انكر على الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب -رحمه الله- ما صح عنده من تكفيه بعموم المسلمين بالوقوع بالشرك وما رتبه على ذلك من مبارزتهم بالقتال واستباحة دمائهم واموالهم وهذا قوله:وقد جاءني من تاليفه برسائل = يكفر اهل الارض فيها على عمدثم قال:فمالك في سفك الدما قط حجة = خف الله واحذر ما تسر وما تبدي ورد عليهم ما سلبت فانه = حرام ولا تغتر بالعز والجد
فهذا هو الذي غير الصنعاني عليه وعدل به عن مدحه اولا , ولا يعني هذا مخالفته له في كل دعوته -فرحمهما الله تعالى .
5- كون محقق التطهير قد اطلع على نسخة مفادها ان الصنعاني الفه قبل موته بعامين فكان ماذا ؟ هل يفيد هذا انه لم يرجع عن مدحه ؟هذا والله تعالى اعلم

----------


## أبو وائل الجزائري

ههنا أمران الاول: رجوع الصنعاني عن مدحه الاول للشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب فهذا صحيح وهو الذي فيه مناقشتنا والثاني: رجوعه عن اعتقاده في مسائل التوحيد والشرك فهذا غير صحيح كما يدل عليه نظمه وكلامه وكما تفضل الفاضلان الخراشي واليمان بالاشارة اليه وهذا غير محل هذه المناقشة والله اعلم.

----------


## السكران التميمي

الشيخ الحبيب الفاضل أبا مصعبٍ سليمان الخراشي.. سلمه الله وعافاه..
قد كتبتَ حقاً على شكل درر.. وسطرت فصلاً للقول قد بهر.. فلا حرمك الله كلَّ خيرٍ وأجر.. وبارك الله في جميع الإخوة الأحبة الكرام.

نعم؛ الثابت الصحيح الصواب أن النظمين جميعاً من قول الإمام الصنعاني رحمه الله تعالى؛ وما كان الرجوع إلا عن جزئياتٍ كانت قد وصلت للشيخ بصورة مشوهةٍ؛ وكونه تبرأ منها في نظمه الآخر = لا يعني أنه يخالف المنهج العام، والفطرة السليمة.. وأمامي قصائد للإمام في تقرير معتقد السلف الذي يدعوا إليه الإمام محمد بن عبد الوهاب تخرس كلّ لسان حاول أن يوهم أن الشيخ بنظمه الآخر قد قرر الرجوع التام عن كل معتقد الشيخ ومدحه العام.. لعل الله يسير نشرها فيما بعد.

وكون الإمام قد نظم القصيدتين = هذا أمرٌ كان ظاهراً مشتهراً؛ قال علامة حضرموت ومفتيها السيد عبد الرحمن بن عبيد الله السقاف ت 1375هـ؛ في كتابه الماتع القيم (إدامُ القوت) بعد أن تكلم عن مسألة التوسل والاستغاثة:
(وكان العلامة السيد محمد بن إسماعيل الأمير امتدح الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب بقصيدة تستهل بقوله:
سلام على نجدٍ ومن حلَّ في نجد
ولما بلغه عن قومه _ يقصد النجديين أتباع الشيخ المجدد _ ما لا يرضاه من الغلو.. أنشأ قصيدته المستهلة بقوله:
رجعت عن القول الذي قلت في النجدي)

----------


## السكران التميمي

وقال الحسن بن أحمد عاكش الضَمَدي ت1290هـ؛ في تاريخه القيم _ وإن كان مؤلفه له موقفٌ من الدعوة عفا الله عنه غير محمود _ (الديباج الخسرواني) بعد أن تكلم عن دعوة الشيخ المجدد محمد بن عبد الوهاب:
(وكان قد بلغ حاله إلى السيد العلامة شيخ الإسلام محمد بن إسماعيل الأمير الصنعاني تغمده الله برحمته؛ لأنه معاصر له؛ لأن السيد محمداً مولده سنة تسع وتسعين وألف، ووفاته عام اثنين وثمانين ومائة وألف، ووصف له حال الشيخ محمد فكتب إليه قصيدة طويلة مطلعها:
سلامٌ على نجدٍ ومن حلَّ في نجد (ثم ذكر مقتطفات من القصيدة)
ثم بعد مدة من إرساله للقصيدة وصله جماعة من أهل نجد، وحققوا أحوال ابن عبد الوهاب، فناقضها بقصيدة على وزنها لمّا وصف له من وصل إليه أنه عظم شأنه بوصول تلك القصيدة، فخشي أن يكون سبباً في تلك الأمور التي ارتكبها ابن عبد الوهاب؛ فقال:
رجعت عن النظم الذي قلتُ في النجدي (ثم ذكر مقتطفات من القصيدة)
إلى آخر القصيدة وهي مطوله، وشرحها شرحاً بسيطاً أبان فيه أنواع الكفر الذي صرحت به الأدلة كتاباً وسنة، وردّ في تلك الرسائل من الخطأ بواضح الدلائل.
وقال في صدر شرحه لتلك المنظومة ما لفظه: [وصل إلينا بعد أعوام من بلوغها _ يعني القصيدة الأولى _ رجل عالم من أهل نجد يسمى مربد بن أحمد التميمي، وكان قد وصلنا قبله الشيخ عبد الرحمن النجدي، ووصف لنا من حال ابن عبد الوهاب أشياء أنكرناها من سفكه الدماء، ونهبه الأموال، وتجرئه على قتل النفوس ولو بالاغتيال، وتكفير الأمة المحمدية في جميع الأقطار].
إلى أن قال: [ووصل إلينا بعض رسائل ابن عبد الوهاب التي جمعها في وجه تكفير أهل الإيمان ونهبهم، وحقق لنا أحواله وأفعاله وأقواله، فرأينا أحواله أحوال رجلٍ عرف من الشريعة شطراً، ولم يمعن النظر، ولا قرأ على من يهديه نهج الهداية ويدله على العلوم النافعة ويفقهه فيها، ل طالع بعض مؤلفات الشيخ أبي العباس ابن تيمية ومؤلفات تلميذه ابن قيم الجوزية، وقلدهما من غير إتقان مع أنهما يحرمان التقليد].
إلى آخر ما ذكره فليراجعه من أراده، وإنما المقصود هنا الإشارة).

أقول: ولا يخفى التكلف الشديد في هذا الكلام، والغلط والخطأ المجتمعان فيه من الإمام الصنعاني رحمه الله؛ وهو غير معذورٍ في هذا الكلام بمجرد قول شخصين مجهولين من أشد أعداء الدعوة المباركة.. فهذا قصورٌ من الإمام رحمه الله في طلب الحق والإنصاف فيه.. ومن عرف الإمام المجدد شيخ الإسلام في وقته الإمام محمد بن عبد الوهاب وقف على علمه ومكانته وفضله وقوته وتبحره وفضله، فالإنصاف مطلوب.

فالحق أن الإمام الصنعاني قد نظم كلا القصيدتين؛ لكن لا يعني هذا الرجوع التام الكامل.. وقد وقع محقق كتاب (الديباج الخسرواني) في مزلة النفي والتكذيب لصدور النظم الثاني من الإمام الذي لا يُسَلَّم له وفقه الله.. كيف وقد نطق بالحق الإمام الصنعاني نفسه فيما نقل عنه!!

----------


## خزانة الأدب

قصيدة التراجع تحتاج إلى نقد داخلي عميق، لمقارنة أفكارها بعقيدة الصنعاني الثابتة عنه، وهذا ما لم نظفر به إلى الآن، على كثرة المستشهدين بها.

والذي يريبني فيها أن قائلها خصم مكاشح للدعوة، يفتش عن مثالبها بالعدسة المكبرة ويرد عليها ردَّ الواثق من ثبوت تلك المثالب وصحتها

ولا أظنه يصح التخريج بأنه يتفق مع الدعوة على الأصول ويختلف في التفاصيل.
وإلا لقال في القصيدة الثانية : أنتم على الحق والطريق الصحيح ولكن عندكم إسراف في كذا!
ولكن ليس فيها على طولها ولا كلمة لطيفة! بل كلها نقد جارح بالتفصيل الطويل!

وقد بدأها بالنقد الجارح الطويل ثم قال هذين البيتين
ولا تحسبـوا أني رجعـت عــن الذي *** تضمنـه نظمـي القديـم إلى نجـد
بلـى كـل ما فيـه هو الحـق إنمــا *** تحـريك في سفـك الدمـا ليس من قصدي
وهذا ليس ثناء على الدعوة، بل تسويغ للقصيدة الأولى!
وبعدهما عاد إلى النقد الجارح الطويل بأكثر مما قبلهما.

فلا بدّ لمن يرى صحة القصيدة الثانية أن يثبت بالأدلة الكافية أن مضمونها يطابق عقيدة الشيخ المبسوطة في كتبه
والتخريج بأن فلاناً خدع الشيخ فلا يخلو من إشكال
والقول بأن فلاناً ذكرها أو أنه يميل إلى صحتها لا حجة فيه، إلا إذا قال إنه استشكل ونظر وتحرى وثبتت صحتها عنده سنداً ومتناً بالبراهين المعتبرة

وصحة القصيدة الثانية تقتضي أن الصنعاني قد أثنى على الدعوة وشيخها مخدوعاً بها! من غير نظر ولا تثبت! مع أن الشيخ محمد بن عبدالوهاب لم يراسله لإقناعه، بل هو الذي أقنع نفسه بنفسه.

وكل ذلك غير لائق بالشيخ، بل لا أكاد أتصور أن يتراجع عالم كبير بهذا الشكل!
ولو تراجع فعلاً فاللائق به عدة أمور لم يفعل شيئاً منها:
(1) أن يراسل الشيخ محمد بن عبدالوهاب لنصيحته وإقامة الحجة عليه، أو لسماع قوله. والموضوع خطير، والمراسلة ليست بتلك الصعوبة!
(2) أن يرسل قصيدة التراجع إلى الشيخ
(3) أن يعلن التراجع في مجلسه العام على رؤوس الأشهاد، أو حتى يقرأ القصيدة عليهم
(4) أن يصنف كتاباً لهذا الموضوع الخطير يحمله عنه تلاميذه
والظاهر أن شيئاً من ذلك لم يقع، بل ظهرت القصيدة بعد موته! ولم يرد عليها علماء نجد حسب علمي.

فالاصل أن القصيدة مريبة كما ذكر ابن سحمان رحمه الله

----------


## سليمان الخراشي

أخي الكريم : خزانة الأدب : 
قال الشيخ إسماعيل الأكوع رحمه الله في رسالته " أئمة العلم المجتهدون في اليمن " ( ص 184 ) عن القصيدة وشرحها : ( هذا الشرح موجود بخط الإمام محمد بن إسماعيل الأمير ، المعروف ، الذي لا يُنكر ، في خزانة الجامع الكبير في صنعاء ) ..
والأكوع ثقة غير مُتهم في هذا الباب .. 
وفقكم الله ..

----------


## أبو وائل الجزائري

بارك الله في أستاذينا الفاضلين سليمان الخراشي و السكرن التميمي على ما تفضلا به من الافادات الموثقة,ووفق جميع الاخوة المشاركين.

----------


## جذيل

الصنعاني رحمه الله شرطه في تكفير المشركين اشد من شرط أئمة الدعوة 
لهذا رد عليه الشيخ عبداللطيف بن عبدالرحمن في مصباح الظلام 
فحينما قال عثمان بن منصور :
(وجعل بلاد المسلمين كفاراً أصليين).
يعني الشيخ محمد بن عبدالوهاب .. قال الشيخ عبداللطيف :
فهذا كذب وبهت، ما صدر وما قيل، ولا أعرفه عن أحد من المسلمين فضلاً عن أهل العلم والدين؛ .... وما رأيت ذلك لأحد سوى محمد بن إسماعيل في رسالته تجريد التوحيد المسمى: ((بتطهير الاعتقاد)) 1، وعلَّل هذا القول: بأنهم لم يعرفوا ما دلَّت عليه كلمة الإخلاص، فلم يدخلوا بها في الإسلام مع عدم العلم بمدلولها، وشيخنا ( يعني الشيخ محمد بن الوهاب ) لا يوافقه على ذلك ..

فأيهما اشد قولا ..!!

----------


## السكران التميمي

وفيك بارك أخي العزيز..

وخذ هذا النص النادر جداً؛ والذي لا يعرفه كثيرٌ كثيرٌ من الناس لندرة المصدر وكونه مضنون عند أصحابه، وحال مؤلفه من جهة الدعوة.
يقول الشيخ عبد الوهاب بن محمد بن الشيخ حميدان بن تركي الخالدي (كان حياً سنة 1252هـ) وذلك في تاريخه لبعض الحوادث في نجد (مخطوط نادر الوجود جداً) وذلك أثناء كلامه على الشيخ المجدد الإمام محمد بن عبد الوهاب ومعارضته له ورده عليه _ ظلماً وزورا _:
(.. إلى أن دعاه هواه إلى تكفير خواص الأمة من حملة الشريعة، أهل الورع والإتقان، لأجل عدم موافقته على ما هو عليه من الابتداع، فسلك بذلك طريق الخوارج المارقين بادعائه أن الشهادتين لا تدخل في الإسلام، فقدمت إليه الرسائل بالنصائح من كل بلد؛ فلم تغن الآيات والنذر عن قوم لا يؤمنون؛ فممن أجاد بالرد عليه الشيخ المحدث محمد بن إسماعيل الصنعاني نظماً وشرحا..)

فالقصيدة ثابتة كالشمس لا تنكر.. ولا يعني هذا المخالفة التامة.. وقد قلت من قبل: عندي قصائد للأمير يقرر فيها ما يقرره الشيخ رحمه الله وسلف الأمة من معتقد.. لكن قد يعذر الأمير بأنه وثق بمن هم من أهل الشيخ وبلده وأنهم أعلم به من غيرهم؛ كما فعل النجاشي وقيصر لما سألا عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قومه فصدقاهم بمجرد ما قالوه لمعرفتهما أنهم أعلم به.. ويبقى هذا تقصيرٌ في معرفة الحق وطلب الإنصاف.

----------


## خزانة الأدب

> هذا الشرح موجود بخط الإمام محمد بن إسماعيل الأمير ، المعروف ، الذي لا يُنكر ، في خزانة الجامع الكبير في صنعاء



إذن حصحص الحق
فشكر الله لك

----------


## جذيل

طيب لماذا اعداء الدعوة لم ينقلوا لنا شيئا من كلام الصنعاني في هذا الشرح
مع عظيم حنقهم وشدتهم عليه وعلى دعوته 
مع ان احد الاخوة اطلع على ديون منسوب الى حفيد الصنعاني ذكر فيه انه وجد القصيدة فيه 
والمعنى ان القصيدة ليست للصنعاني بل لحفيده 
والله اعلم 
وعلى كل حال 
لو ثبت ان الصنعاني رحمه الله تكلم في الدعوة فإن المثلب عليه وليس له 
لوجوه
الاول : انه لم يتثبت من النقل , وعادة اهل العلم التثبت في كلامهم في الفرق والجماعات والاحوال والاشخاص , وكونه لم يراسل الشيخ محمد مع معاصرته له يدل على خطأه هو لا الشيخ ..
الثاني : انه سبق ان ذكرنا ان الصنعاني اشد تكفيرا من الشيخ محمد , كما هو موجود في تطهير الاعتقاد , فعلام ينتقد الصنعاني - لو ثبت الامر - وهو بهذا الحال .
الثالث : ان الصنعاني لم يزل يعزو الى تطهير الاعتقاد كما فعل في سبل السلام حينما جاء الكلام على النذور , مع ان في التطهير استشهاده بقصيدته التي اثنى بها على الشيخ محمد ..
الرابع : اين تلامذة الصنعاني عن هذا الكلام ..!

----------


## ابن وقيت

*قد يُنقل عن الرجل ما يتبرأ منه في كتاباته، وخطبه، ومشافهاته؛ فأيهما الأولى بطالب الحق؟؟

هل الاعتبار بما يُنقل، ويُقال؟ أم

بحال الرجل ومقاله؟؟

لا شك أن طالب الحق عليه الاعتماد على حال الرجل وأقواله، أما الاعتماد على كلام الآخرين؛ فضلا عن المخالفين له؛ فليس من الإنصاف في شيء...

ولذا فإن من وقف على أحوال وأقوال الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب يعلم اضطرارًا أن أعداء دعوة الشيخ قد حاولوا تشويه دعوته، ولعل أخطاء أتباعه زادت الطين بلة - كما يقولون -


والله أعلم،،،*

----------


## القضاعي

> الصنعاني رحمه الله شرطه في تكفير المشركين اشد من شرط أئمة الدعوة 
> لهذا رد عليه الشيخ عبداللطيف بن عبدالرحمن في مصباح الظلام 
> فحينما قال عثمان بن منصور :
> (وجعل بلاد المسلمين كفاراً أصليين).
> يعني الشيخ محمد بن عبدالوهاب .. قال الشيخ عبداللطيف :
> فهذا كذب وبهت، ما صدر وما قيل، ولا أعرفه عن أحد من المسلمين فضلاً عن أهل العلم والدين؛ .... وما رأيت ذلك لأحد سوى محمد بن إسماعيل في رسالته تجريد التوحيد المسمى: ((بتطهير الاعتقاد)) 1، وعلَّل هذا القول: بأنهم لم يعرفوا ما دلَّت عليه كلمة الإخلاص، فلم يدخلوا بها في الإسلام مع عدم العلم بمدلولها، وشيخنا ( يعني الشيخ محمد بن الوهاب ) لا يوافقه على ذلك ..
> 
> فأيهما اشد قولا ..!!


 إن ثبتت نسبة التراجع للصنعاني وثبت شرحه على القصيدة الأخيرة , فيكون قصده بأن مشركي هذا الزمان هم كفار أصليون , على مذهبه في الشرح على القصيدة .
أعني أن الصنعاني يقول : أن الذبح والنذر لغير الله كفر عملي , فإن اعتقد الناذر أو الذابح في المذبوح أو المنذور له أنه ينفع ويضر فيكون شركه أكبر !
فبهذا يكون قوله (( أنهم كفار أصليون )) لأنهم أشركوا في الربوبية .
أليس كذلك ؟!

----------


## خزانة الأدب

فرغت لتوِّي من مطالعة تطهير الاعتقاد 
فأذهلني التطابق التام بينه والقصيدة الأولى، والتنافر التام بينه وبين القصيدة الثانية! ولو نزعت غلافه لقال الناظر فيه: هو من تصنيف الشيخ محمد بن عبدالوهاب أو تلاميذه!
وعنوان الكتاب (تطهير الاعتقاد) يغني عن البيان!
حتى لقد سوَّغ فيه جهاد القبوريين، بأن جماعة من أهل العلم قالت به! مع علمه بأن هذا الجهاد قائم في نجد!
والتكفير المنسوب إلى الشيخ محمد بن عبدالوهاب موجود في الكتاب والقصيدة الأولى بأوضح عبارة وأشدِّها، حتى قال الشيخ عبداللطيف إن فيه ما لا يوافق عليه شيخنا!
بل احتج في الكتاب بتحريق السبئية، بينما احتج به في القصيدة الثانية على العكس!
وفي الكتاب دقائق غير قليلة من وجوه الموافقة والتطابق.
فالذي يتراجع عن القصيدة الأولى لا بد أن يتراجع عن تطهير الاعتقاد، لأنه مصنَّف بعدها ومشار فيه إليها!
بل لا بد أن يتراجع عن مذهبه في التوحيد كله، لأنه صرح في القصيدة الأولى - أي من قبل أن يصنف الكتاب - بالتطابق بين فكره وفكر الدعوة النجدية من قبل أن يسمع بها، لأنه يقول فيها (وكنت أرى هذي الطريقة لي وحدي).
وهذا التطابق مع الاستقلال بين فكر الرجلين هو شهادة عظيمة للدعوة النجدية.
والإشكال أن القائلين بصحة القصيدة الثانية لا يستطيعون الادعاء بأن الصنعاني كان مخدوعاً عندما صنف هذا الكتاب، لأن موضوع الكتاب هو أبجديات التوحيد كما يعتقده المصنف، وليس تطبيقه في نجد!
ولو أدار القصيدة الثانية على مسألة الشدة في التطبيق لقيل: ربما! مع أن هذا غير ممكن من جهة الواقع، لأن الذي ينتقد التطبيق فقط لا يقول (رجعتُ)، ولا يقول هذه القصيدة التي يعلم أنها ستكون سلاحاً بيد الطرف الآخر، بل يراسل النجديين بالنصيحة والدعوة إلى الرفق، بل ليستفسر منهم عن حقيقة الشدة المنسوبة إليهم. وليس يخفى على أصغر تلاميذ الصنعاني أن كلام الخصم غير مسلَّم.
والذين يقولون بالتراجع من خصوم الدعوة لم يستطيعوا تفسير التطابق الأول والتناقض الثاني، بل يرمون كلمة التراجع ويخرجون!
فالإشكال قائم، ولا بد من التفسير المتكامل 
ولا بدَّ من الدليل القاطع ولا سيما مع ما يقال عن وجود القصيدة بخط الشيخ
والمطلوب نشر صورتها على لأقل

----------


## جذيل

> إن ثبتت نسبة التراجع للصنعاني وثبت شرحه على القصيدة الأخيرة , فيكون قصده بأن مشركي هذا الزمان هم كفار أصليون , على مذهبه في الشرح على القصيدة .
> أعني أن الصنعاني يقول : أن الذبح والنذر لغير الله كفر عملي , فإن اعتقد الناذر أو الذابح في المذبوح أو المنذور له أنه ينفع ويضر فيكون شركه أكبر !
> فبهذا يكون قوله (( أنهم كفار أصليون )) لأنهم أشركوا في الربوبية .
> أليس كذلك ؟!


 كفار اصليون يعني انهم لم يمروا بالاسلام اصلا ..!
كما في قوله السابق المنقول :  فلم يدخلوا بها في الإسلام  .
على رواية ( كل مولود ... او يشركانه ) . مسلم
لانهم ولدوا وهم لم يعرفوا الشهادة ومدلولاتها ..
لا لانهم كانوا مسلمين ثم ذبحوا لغير الله ثم اشركوا شركا اكبر 
لا .. بل الكفر فيهم اصلي ..

----------

